# AB Kinetix servo motor cable amphenol connectors... soldered or crimped inside?



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

This might be a long shot, but I ran some AB servo motor cables in conduit and due to a re-design of some equipment, i need to reroute the conduit, which means i need to pull the cables out.

the re-routing is much closer to the motor end than the control panel

The connectors are standard plastic amphenol connectors and it would make my life much easier if they are crimped pins that i can pop out of the connector.

If they are soldered,i dont want to mess around with de-soldering them.

Has anyone seen the insides of these connectors?

you can see the male connectors in this photo of the drive


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

IIRC no you can't remove them. I would not even try, if the holding tab don't catch and a feed back one is loose it would be hard to find.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Cut them off and solder new connectors. Its not hard and the connectors are easy to find. Just look in any electronic catalog.
You could try removing the pins from the connector. Since these are plastic I'm not sure how easy it would be. I have removed them from metal circular connectors.
Personally I would see if the pins will release and come out easy. If not get new connectors.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Cheap, too.


https://canada.newark.com/amphenol-...20145|&CMP=KNC-GCA-GEN-Shopping-VeryLow-Tools

Edit: And by cheap I mean I would buy 2, they don't hold up well if you've never used them before. And even if you have.


----------



## BreakYoSelf (Apr 12, 2021)

Its a very serviceable connector, if you have the right tools. The nice 8 indent ratcheting crimpers on the other hand can cost you a pretty penny.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

I ordered all of the pin removal/insertion tools, doubles as you suggested.

We do have the crimper here at the shop too 

thanks guys


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

BreakYoSelf said:


> Its a very serviceable connector, if you have the right tools. *The nice 8 indent ratcheting crimpers on the other hand can cost you a pretty penny.*


I think you are thinking of a ferrule crimper.


----------



## BreakYoSelf (Apr 12, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> I think you are thinking of a ferrule crimper.


No, not getting that confused. There are open barrel and closed barrel pins for the Amphenol system. Your crimper is for the open barrel pins. 

If you use the closed barrel pins, below link is for that tool. DMC is the official brand, but there are clones available. I some them myself and will post photos later... its actually pretty nice.






Mil-Spec Crimp Tool 20-32 AWG 8 Impressions - WireCare.com


This Military Specification Crimp Tool will insert 8 impressions into any heavy duty wires that need to be crimped to connectors, pins, or various sockets.




www.wirecare.com


----------



## BreakYoSelf (Apr 12, 2021)

joe-nwt said:


> I think you are thinking of a ferrule crimper.


Here you go... this is the clone version of the tool. Cost about $160 and does the Amphenol AT, DTP, DT, DTM series connectors along with a bunch more closed barrel crimps.

Tools comes with a go/no-go gauge to check calibration. Its pretty nice, and near impossible to screw up a crimp. I even checked the tolerances and it all checks out, same as the $500+ tools.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Excellent info. Thanks for the education..


----------

